

Startup Bootcamp 2010 Announced (9/11/10 @ MIT) - phsr
http://startupbootcamp.mit.edu/?2010

======
conorgil145
I attended last year and thought it was fantastic and would definitely
recommend it!

Clickable: <http://startupbootcamp.mit.edu/>

The site has a registration form and the date of the event.

Saturday, September 11, 2010. 9:00 am. Kresge Auditorium, MIT.

When I checked the site this morning, no list of speakers had been posted.
However, last year they had several excellent speakers and videos of most of
last years talks can be found on JustinTV at:
<http://www.justin.tv/startupbootcamp/>.

My favorite talks from last year included:

\- Dharmesh Shah, OnStartups
(<http://www.justin.tv/startupbootcamp/b/258647787>)

\- Drew Houston, Dropbox (<http://www.justin.tv/startupbootcamp/b/258647539>)

\- Adam Smith, Xobni (<http://www.justin.tv/startupbootcamp/b/258647824>)

\- Alexis Ohanian, Reddit (<http://www.justin.tv/startupbootcamp/b/258648107>)

\- Angus Davis, TellMe (<http://www.justin.tv/startupbootcamp/b/258647971>)

